# TiVo Series 3 TCD648250B With LIFETIME & Upgraded to 150 Hours (eBay)



## eric_mcgovern (Jan 9, 2002)

I am selling a Series 3 (OLED Screen) with lifetime on eBay, that I upgraded a few years back (1 TB Drive). Works great, but recently purchased a Premiere, and it killed me to see it just sit there. It includes the power cord, glow remote and wireless adapter (I finally hard wired my house).

I only have a reserve on it because I am shipping it for free, so I don't want to loose my shorts on shipping.

Check it out and let me know if there are any questions.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181024680556


----------

